# How to treat galvanized steel?



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey all  Well, the day is coming close to when I'll be taking my boys home. My homemade cage is all nicely made, except for one thing--there is galvanized steel mesh on the doors and back. I have heard that galvanized steel pretty much becomes unusably odious after it comes into contact with urine and is very difficult to clean.
I was told in a previous post about the cage to use "plastikote" on the mesh, which is apparently what is used on hamster cages...
However, I've been on the plastikote website and I have literally no idea which spray I'm supposed to buy.
Obviously, it needs to be non-toxic, and needs to be waterproof.
What should I get? Is there any alternative brand that I can use? Thanks!!


----------

